# Anyone had ICSI AT UHW???



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys, am waiting for ICSI at UHW, just wondered if theres anyone here thats had or having ICSI at the same hospital?? Does anyone know if they are keeping to the maximum 18 month waiting times?? and generally what to expect?? Im really not expecting to start untill about October, but how long before you start do they tell you?? do you get much notice?? Not sure whether to plan my hols as i dont want to miss out, thats for sure, oh and also when do you get the blood tests for smoking?? thats if they do im not entirely sure? Any information would be very greatly received as i havent really got a clue what to expect!! xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Rocky and welcome to the forum. Check out this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280797.360 which is for all women currently undergoing treatment at UHW. There is also a pregnancy/parenting thread for those that have had successful treatment. Feel free to ask any questions and best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Rocky

This board is for the IVF Wales Clinic (confusing I know)
I can see that you have followed the link that trickynic has left to the Wales location board, where you will find others cycling at your clinic 

Thankstrickynic


----------

